# How to stop Her from her from Plopping



## Luxie (Apr 19, 2011)

Long story short Luxie has mild HD vet says we caught it early But the vet and radiologist have looked at her front elbow x rays and are concerned she might have a trochlear notch lesion and maybe some small fractures in her elbows.... when lux goes to lay down probably (30-50) times a day she basically plops down and falls on her elbows first and her bones hit the wooden floors. Vet says this could have caused the lesion and the fast wear and tear on her elbows. Does anyone know how I get her to lay down easily? I mean she voluntarily lays down hard basically plopping down whenever she wants to rest. I have no idea how to fix this and I thought to look here first before I try to find a trainer to stop this habit. Hope yall can help! Thanks Ryan


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have no idea how to stop the flop. place some nicely
cushioned beds throughout the house.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your girl. How old is she?
Like Doggiedad I'm not sure how to train a easy down. It almost makes me think she's not in pain to be aware when she lays down...of course I could be wrong.

I like the dog beds throughout the house idea. Perhaps in areas that she likes to rest.

Hope others have an actual training idea for you


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

You could also get those gel mats that folks use for standing work stations.
Just a thought. The other suggestion is thick padded carpeting for play and rest areas.

Just some thoughts.


----------

